# Spoiler or No Spoiler?



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

ill but pics here in a sec, do yall like the car better with or without the spoiler?


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

On?









Off?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

On. 



Oh, and get a banshee hood. :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Definitely on......... I agree with Ruk, a Banshee hood would look killer......


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Some cars look better without a spoiler. But I think the 04 - 06 GTO needs the spoiler to complete the look.


----------



## Suburb Thuggin (Jul 23, 2009)

It makes the car look more sporty without it imo. It looks lower and more aggressive with no spoiler.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Suburb Thuggin said:


> It makes the car look more sporty without it imo. It looks lower and more aggressive with no spoiler.


:agree I like the 'lower' rear stance of mine with the spoiler off. I think the spoiler makes the rear of the car too 'tall'


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Topic yawn.....


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I think a small trunk lip spoiler ala BMW would look nice.

Larry


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I like the look of the spoiler rather than without.
I agree that the spoiler completes the look of the car.


----------



## CED (Feb 28, 2010)

Off no doubt and you also gain more visibility


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

To each his own. I like mine on. I like the Holden three piece better, but I'm not willing to pay $1200-$1400 for it.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks for yalls input on this, i think im going to keep it off for a bit to see if i like it, if not i can always put it back on. But i do like the better visabilty with the spoiler off


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

OFF!! They should have never put that cheap ass spoiler on anyway.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> To each his own. I like mine on. I like the Holden three piece better, but I'm not willing to pay $1200-$1400 for it.


+1

Its even a fortune just to have the whole filled and painted too. I'll leave mine on.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

yea i would like the lid spoiler thats all carbon fiber, that looks bad ass!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

SAP spoiler is the way to go.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

what do they look like?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2004goat said:


> what do they look like?


pics of it in my gallery


----------



## GTOCHAMP (Nov 29, 2009)

On For Shure


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> pics of it in my gallery


i like that spoiler, kinda big tough bout looks nice, i also like you 07 ram i had a 06 sc/sb hemi with a 2/4 drop with lots of upgrades. but i traded it for the gto, still miss the truck


----------



## 06ls2GOAT (Jan 20, 2010)

To each his own. I think black, TR and ibm look great spoilerless but colors like BOM, Spice and CGM look good with the wing on.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

+1 on the SAP spoiler. That, along with the SAP grills and front fascia were the first things I did to my car.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Ditch it. Don't forget to debadge while your back there.


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

Off IF you're going to plug the holes properly.


----------

